# Our Furry Kids



## Big D

More than one person has show pictures of their furry kids so.....let's see them all.


These were mine. They may be gone, but they'll never be forgotten. 

The big girl was Mindy. She was a German Shepherd-Terrier cross. I had to put her down in April of 2008. She was 17, but I only had her for 14 of those and I know her years with us were happy ones for her. 

The little guy was Chad. He was a dachshund-terrier cross. Because he was so small all the neighbourhood kids thought he was a puppy. As he got older I started calling him Grandpa Chad so the kids would remember to be gentle with him. He left us in 2001 at the ripe old age of 21.

I have these pictures on my fridge and smile whenever I look at them.


----------



## phreebsd

21 wow that's old for a dog!

here's two of my little buddies. Got 3 more need to get pics of.


----------



## Polaris425

Sandy


----------



## Masher

My newest editon Stormy..


----------



## Yesterday

nice. how old's the thing


----------



## Masher

In those pics right around a month and a half.

He's a pic where she is only about 6 hours old.


----------



## phreebsd

ah that's so cute! (shut up i ain't gay!)
i got a friend who you'd love.. she breeds miniatures.


----------



## Big D

awww they're all soooo cute.....good thing I have kids or I'd have to go out and get another pet.

By the way....guys CAN say 'cute' and not be considered gay....except maybe on this site.


----------



## RDWD

When she was a puppy

A little older


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^ did you pick up any extra tv stations with the ears like that, j/K some cute looking animals


----------



## phreebsd

here's Miss Puggy when she was a puppy. She's still the smallest pug ive ever seen.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD she was cute when she was little. Need to get some pics of her this weekend and post up too...


----------



## Masher

Hunter on the right Colby on the left. They are 8 and 9 and sometimes I think they are furry so I put them here.


----------



## Masher

This is on a visit to Atlanta we hit the Aquarium and it is a great one to go to.


----------



## Masher

Caught a Braves Brewers game while we were there. Hunter with another kid trying to get baseballs from the players in left.


----------



## Masher

Braddock...


----------



## Big D

It looks like Braddock is wearing a tux.


----------



## phreebsd

great pics, masher.
:domo::kittyloaf::biggthumpup:


----------



## FABMAN

now i gotta find a pic of Bailey, Red, and Tomas
Bailey (old pic)
















Red








and tom


----------



## Guest

Kota in the snow. This pic just turned perfect that day. She loves to swim during the summer and Play in the snow during the winter (when we get snow that is).


----------



## tow truck

Actually, her name is "Dakota".. HA. She is a very fun loving and friendly member of the family. Mud Magnet brings her over to our house and Dakota plays with our 13 year old Alaskan Malemute, Cheyenne. Well, Dakota plays and runs around, Cheyenne just sits and waits for her to come back.


----------



## cojack

Don't know if there is enough room for mine...lol but here we go my rotty (bear) husky (dakota) white goat (mickey with my daughter Destiny) grey goat (Aiden)


----------



## RDWD

Nice lookin herd cojack. Your rotty kinda looks like the one that tried to eat P425 at the parts store.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> Nice lookin herd cojack. Your rotty kinda looks like the one that tried to eat P425 at the parts store.


----------



## cojack

lol darn only tried!!! lol j/k he hasn't eatin anyone yet though dakota would love to eat the goats... Bear he loves four wheelin he is a better mudder then i am...lol


----------



## RDWD

Ha that would be a seen "goat carnage". If that dog wouldn't have been in the cab of a truck we would probably both have been lunch.


----------



## cojack

any one else have some furry friends? (bump)


----------



## RDWD




----------



## Polaris425

I took that last one!! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Yea kinda looks like they are dancing.


----------



## IBBruin

We just found a new home for this guy a couple of days ago. This little turd could sure mess up some stuff. Oh yea, he looks all innocent but thats just a ruse.


----------



## 88rxn/a

*show off the pet thread...*

this guy chews on my elbow on a regular basis...kind of hard to say no!

his name is gander and his buddy is the GF's brothers dog.


----------



## lilbigtonka

here are my two


----------



## Big D

A bunch of us posted some pictures in a thread called "our furry kids". The last entry for that one was Nov 5/09 if you want to check it out.

D


----------



## Big D

by the way, you guys have great looking dogs!


----------



## 05bforce750

Heres A Couple Of My 5yo Great Dane BRUTUS, Shortly After We Got Him A Hoodie For The Winter Months LOL!


----------



## 88rxn/a

he looks like he is ready to attack someone!


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> A bunch of us posted some pictures in a thread called "our furry kids". The last entry for that one was Nov 5/09 if you want to check it out.
> 
> D


merged


----------



## Brute650i

Here is the lab (Duke) I just picked up from a member on HL. Registered 3yr old yellow lab. I wish I could find one of when I had my Great Dane-Pit bull mix he was a pretty dog only weighed in at about 180-195 in his prime


----------



## 05bforce750

WOW! Mine is pushin 165-170 now and he's really put on the punds after we had him fixed, but needless to say he doesnt miss many meals! lol


----------



## tumbleweed

my daughter and *rottweilers camille is the big one she is a year old in these pics going bout 135lbs. and the lil one is cloie she is 6 weeks old here but she is 6 months now.
*


----------



## Axis

My puppy Marko and my youngest son.


----------



## Big D

05bforce750 said:


> WOW! Mine is pushin 165-170 now and he's really put on the punds after we had him fixed, but needless to say he doesnt miss many meals! lol


Funny, same thing happened to me. I put on some pounds after I got fixed too.


----------



## mikeextrafast

here is our male F2 Savanna cat ,,,he is about 23lbs...


----------



## 05bforce750

WOW what a cat!!


----------



## phreebsd

I own that same tshirt she has on!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Wow don't let me see that cat in the woods it is big enough for me to mistaken lol


----------



## FABMAN

mikeextrafast said:


> here is our male F2 Savanna cat ,,,he is about 23lbs...


That is a big cat! what is F2? My cat looks like that. Not that big he is 15.5 lbs but the coloring is similar I think. I was wondering if he was part Bengal or a Savanna? this is a poor pic of his coloring he is more defined on the sides ext


----------



## drtyTshrt

Two Jack Russels & a chihuahua
left to right
Lizzy Borden
Louie
LUCY


----------



## Big D

awwww


----------



## camo650

Mines in my avatar. I'll put up a better pic when I get home.


----------



## Rednekoffroad

Masher said:


> Braddock...


Love braddock!


----------



## Rednekoffroad

Here's my Siberian 14 yrs old Nickki
Blue Tic Coom hound 18 months Moose
Brittish bull Rocky Decesed


----------



## Big D

Boy they look like they have personality. Really cute


----------



## Polaris425

I'd like to have a blue tic one day


----------



## DaBrute

My little man Logan with SirChancealot (Chance) and also with Fred aka (Da Kat)
also a pic of the two furries when young ( birthday's are 4 day's apart)


----------



## phreebsd

here's miss puggy (a.k.a monica puginski)



















here's toonces when he was little


----------



## TX4PLAY

Phreebsd does 'Toonces' drive you around. (I'm willing to bet that alot of folks here don't remember that)


----------



## Deezz22

here is my baby girl Bailey, Chocolate Lab, she'll be 4 in March...

http://imagefra.me/

and her ready to go ride in my truck...


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Polaris425 said:


> I'd like to have a blue tic one day


 
My wife kept both of them in the divorce. I'm looking for another American Bulldog. I had one yrs. ago and need someone to talk to!:cussing: lol


----------



## derk

Here's Buddy. He's about 6 lbs here and is probably 13 lbs or so now. He's a miniature long haired dacshund(weenie dog) and aint nothin more than a good lap dog. He was the runt of the litter and is blind in his right eye, but he doesnt know the difference.


----------



## Offroadin89

Heres Marley...


----------



## phreebsd

do u have more pics of what you have in your avatar, RedneckOfTheWoods<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_70577", true); </SCRIPT> ?


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

I've changed it a couple times alredy. Which Pic?


----------



## ThaMule

Here are mine






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Twisted10

willow. shes 5 weeks now, i bring her home in 3 weeks.

pure lab.


----------



## Big D

aw...Willow is so cute. 

I wish I could have seen my girl as a pup. We got her from the SPCA when she was 3.


----------



## Masher

My latest furry kid born this past Saturday. This is Twilight.





























And the really fat cat known as Boudreaux aka Tubby Yitty.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## HondaGuy

Heres my baby, shes a purebred 13" Beagle, shes about 16mo old now. Name is Princess, my baby sister named her, but she is definately my baby lol. 
Here she is as a pup, I think she was like 3mo in these pics.

















Here she is with my 3yr old sister Kaylie.









Here we are together, doing what we do best, sleep.









And here are a few more recent pics.


----------



## Polaris425

another video of Shilo


----------



## brutemike

I had a lab just like that i miss him .


----------



## DTX

Here is one of my lab Bo at 9 months. He has been fetching birds for me since he was 5 months old. It is a real pleasure to see the joy on his face when he leaps into the water after a duck. I am pretty sure he is actually part fish, lol.


----------



## J2!

Here is mine. Siberian Husky named Zeppelin, shoulda named him Damian, but he is the BEST watch dog I have ever owned.. I had two shepards before him and they were sweet dogs, this one is not so sweet.. No worries of someone coming in my yard though, that's for sure..LOL But he IS a handful, wide open from the time he wakes up until we go to bed.. If I just had a tenth of his energy, boy the things I could do !!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

.

playing in her water bucket






and again


----------



## swampthing

too funny P425, Shilo seems like quite a character. this is our cat Savanna she is a bit of an odd character herself, but she always makes ya feel welcome after a long day.


----------



## KMKjr

http://9oph4w.bay.livefilestore.com...4V4GQ48DBQU/IMG00020-20100614-1924.jpg?psid=1

Year and half now......don't think she's gonna grow!!


----------



## bruteforce504

we call him smokey. found him when he was a baby. took him in.


----------



## brutemike

just brought him home from the shelter a few days ago the kids love him and hes great with them. 2 years old. had two put my little girl being a crab because he took one of her stuffed animals


----------



## KMKjr

HondaGuy said:


> Heres my baby, shes a purebred 13" Beagle, shes about 16mo old now. Name is Princess, my baby sister named her, but she is definately my baby lol.
> Here she is as a pup, I think she was like 3mo in these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with my 3yr old sister Kaylie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are together, doing what we do best, sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a few more recent pics.


Does it hunt?


----------



## HondaGuy

KMKjr said:


> Does it hunt?


Well she has considerably cut down the Mole population in our back yard, does that count? lol No, we don't hunt, way too early in the morning for us to get up.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Malice


----------



## OfcBanks

Tank (German Rottweiler) and Cookie (mutt/stray)









Tank trying to be my alarm clock


----------



## Big D

Wow he's a big boy!


----------



## Rubberdown

I think I might need a BIGGER LAP 










And the 2 of them chillin....


----------



## speedman

its like when there sleepy or tired is when they behave the best lol i got a rottweiler and she is tooo hyper she doesnt not just sit and chill or lay down nothing. she barely listens. i had another one before her that just passed and literally had her since she was born cause i owned her mom, and man was she the best dog. she would listen like if she was human loved her


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Rubberdown, those dogs are gorgeous. Are they bull mastiff? The one in your lap is a giant!


----------



## brute574

Here is a Couple of Ours


----------



## brute574

Here are the Rest


----------



## LM83

Julio, the deer hunter lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberdown

2010Bruterider said:


> Rubberdown, those dogs are gorgeous. Are they bull mastiff? The one in your lap is a giant!


They are Cane Corso's (Italian Mastiffs), they both weigh about 142 but the blue brindle (hes the male on my lap) is taller and longer and leaner than the female who is built like her mother, a bit shorter and a lot thicker.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here's Jack Nicholson. He's 5 months old. My grandaughter Bella is 3. She call's walking him wih that lease "going for a ride"


----------



## DaveMK1

Here is cadence and my son zachary. I have no idea what she is beause we rescued her from the humain society. And they didn't know what she was either. We believe she is some type of terrier mix. She is 5 months 

And then their is lulu. Our 4 year old overweight chihuaha

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

My two


----------



## sloboy

2010bruterider whats the blood line on him? I got a nice little female blue in the pic she is only a 2 months old. She is razors edge/gotti,


----------



## rmax

this is my riding buddy SQUIGLEY1 wanting to play ball 2just looking 3 playing with JUJU 6week old (colby,gottie,razor edge) female, 4 more play


----------



## J2!

Rubberdown said:


> I think I might need a BIGGER LAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I like that shirt you have on, looks very familiar..LOL Great looking dogs too, I've always wanted a mastiff but they do have "some" health issues and they slobber.... ALOT !!!! LMAO


----------



## wmredneck

My baby boy. A blab lol half lab half hound. Rescued him from a box in front of a pharmacy


----------



## Rubberdown

J2! said:


> Rubberdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might need a BIGGER LAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I like that shirt you have on, looks very familiar..LOL Great looking dogs too, I've always wanted a mastiff but they do have "some" health issues and they slobber.... ALOT !!!! LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I got more bama boggers t-shirts than you LOL, I got about 10 of them, my entire wardrobe consists of RDC and bama boggers t-shirts
> 
> Maybe Jon will send me a MIMB 2XL t-shirt for Christmas "wink" "wink"
Click to expand...


----------



## WOLVERINE

Our new German Shepherd, 7 weeks old!










With our 10mon old Pug Sophie!


----------



## Polaris425

Rubberdown said:


> Maybe Jon will send me a MIMB 2XL t-shirt for Christmas "wink" "wink"


that might can be arranged. Lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

sloboy said:


> 2010bruterider whats the blood line on him? I got a nice little female blue in the pic she is only a 2 months old. She is razors edge/gotti,


He's Iron Cross and razor's edge. He's growing fast, i think he's gonna be a big pit.

I'm going in.


----------



## rmax

heres a couple more with the 3rd member, booger 6yr old
1,squig ,juju 7month,an booger 6yr old
2, juju an booger


----------



## Rubberdown

Love the Pits guys! 

We technically are not allowed to own them (pits or anything similar to a pitty) in my area due to a lame *** by-law but people still do. I feel sorry for a guy if he ever tried to take one of my dogs to be put down just because of the breed it was, that guy would wish someone had put him down after I got done with him.


----------



## DANNYRAY

Rubberdown said:


> Love the Pits guys!
> 
> We technically are not allowed to own them (pits or anything similar to a pitty) in my area due to a lame *** by-law but people still do. I feel sorry for a guy if he ever tried to take one of my dogs to be put down just because of the breed it was, that guy would wish someone had put him down after I got done with him.


Right on! A dog is the product of his environment. I've seen pitbulls that are the biggest babies. 

My German Shepherds are awesome guard dogs, and I would trust them with any newborn baby.

Its all in the way they were raised. 

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## greenkitty7

This is my 13" beagle. Goes by the name of Opey. And sometimes some other choice words... lol
































And ridin the golf cart with his dad... he loves to ride on the tractor and the Arctic Cat too.


----------



## Big D

awwwwwww


----------



## greenkitty7

Here he is riding in the tractor.


----------



## WOLVERINE

DANNYRAY said:


> My German Shepherds are awesome guard dogs, and I would trust them with any newborn baby.
> 
> Its all in the way they were raised.
> 
> Tapatalk on DROID-X


Exactly! Gotta love the GSD!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My male boxer jist got a female pup. Will post a pic


----------



## eagleeye76

I tot I taw a putty tat back there some where.


----------



## browland

12 month old timber wolf


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

7 week old boxer. My female


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Shrek

8 week old Show Pitbull and Kerr mix named Boots.

Unknown aged Terrier named Oreo.
.










Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Phoenix 7 years old


----------



## ThaMule

We added another one to the stable. The vizsla is 10 months old and pure energy all the time.


----------



## KingZilla

My 2yr old pitbull Popeye and my 5 yr old bulldog Izzy


----------



## sloboy

Whats the blood line on the pit? I love the short legged dogs.


----------



## KingZilla

u know im not sure...i got him from a pitbull rescue in kansas city missouri...i was lookn at buying an american bullie from a breeder but then i found him so i rescued him instead...he kinda like a pit bull with a muscular english bulldog body.


----------



## sloboy

KingZilla said:


> ...he kinda like a pit bull with a muscular english bulldog body.


 
Na man he looks pure pit. I have had pits all my life, all sizes and colors. By far the short stocky dogs are my favorite, Really love the blue brindle dogs. He looks like some MikeLands blood line, but its hard to put a finger on blood lines.


----------



## MY07BRUTE

Here is my "little guy" lol


----------



## rmax

well i have never had this done before but i am thinking of haveing my riding buddy denutted, hes 3yr old now an has started chasing the grils, layed out all night, trying to win the favor of a road roaming beagle from down the road, as he is the smallest male around here i am afraid hes going to get tore up by the big males, he thinks hes a big as a grizzly bear, an will not back down, i other concern , is he will lose his pride an personallity. i would like some opinions on this ,if anyone has had there males nutered, after they were mature how it affected them, the only 1s i have ever been around were done before they knew what there equipment was ment for


----------



## sloboy

We had the same problem with a male Boston terrior. Had him fixed and the only change was the missing body parts. Still rambled an tried to fight other dogs.10 weeks ago he chewed thru the wooden fence and has not been found.


----------



## rmax

kind of what i was thinking, still rembers he was once a whole dog, i really do not want to do it as hes has good paperwork an the pups sold for high dollar, this 1 was given to me by a friend that raised them, they lost there male about a year back an would like to breed back to my dog, all the other males from previous litters are to far away,lost, or dead, i think i will let him keep them,


----------



## KMKjr

And a 100% bunny hunting machine!!


----------



## teryxrider1979

My bestest buddy, Rebel, in his favorite place, the seat next to me.


----------

